# working in Ciudad del Carmen



## cathycjones (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm an American expat, now living/working in San Luis Potosi, SLP, Mexico and am now interviewing with bilingual schools to relocate at the end of this month. I've interviewed with a primary school in Ciudad del Carmen and am really interested in the position. Can anyone tell me about what life is like there? How do the petroleum rigs that are offshore impact the beaches?

I'm also considering Torreon and Monterrey. Any feedback about those areas?

thanks! Cathy


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Now I do not know if this is true or not but the old joke was you don't need sunscreen along the gulf coast because of the amount of oil in the water... 
I haven't been there in about 3 years and at that time the water was very nice but I guess in the gulf it could change over night.....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cuidad del Carmen!
We went through there last year, as fast as we could...the water looked ok bu twe did not go in but the town is not one I would pick to move to.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Cuidad del Carmen!
> We went through there last year, as fast as we could...the water looked ok bu twe did not go in but the town is not one I would pick to move to.


What was it about the place that turned you off?


----------

